# Synergy future



## FormeriPhoney (Aug 12, 2011)

I just got on this rom and now the thread is closed bc of nonsense.

Does anyone know where echelon is continuing development. I think we had something good going here

SGS3 production


----------



## jvu316 (Aug 14, 2012)

Same.







Is anyone's else browser freezing on facebook?/google+ freezing


----------



## tedkord (Oct 2, 2011)

FormeriPhoney said:


> I just got on this rom and now the thread is closed bc of nonsense.
> 
> Does anyone know where echelon is continuing development. I think we had something good going here
> 
> SGS3 production


I don't know what happened here, but synergy's main dev thread has always been on xda. That's the most to to date thread.


----------



## myredfast (Oct 24, 2011)

jvu316 said:


> Same.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YES! To the point where it's useless. I have a couple other minor issues with the stock browser as well. But I had these since day 1 bone stock.
BTW... NoSympathy's Stock rooted LF2

Sent from my Who gives a FU€K if it's locked SGS3


----------



## 760hacker (Aug 1, 2011)

FormeriPhoney said:


> I just got on this rom and now the thread is closed bc of nonsense.
> 
> Does anyone know where echelon is continuing development. I think we had something good going here
> 
> SGS3 production


XDA
Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## mapatton82 (Jul 24, 2011)

FormeriPhoney said:


> I just got on this rom and now the thread is closed bc of nonsense.
> 
> Does anyone know where echelon is continuing development. I think we had something good going here
> 
> SGS3 production


Contiunue following it here:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1792499


----------



## goldsmitht (Jun 13, 2011)

mapatton82 said:


> Contiunue following it here:
> 
> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1792499


yeh, but that SUCKS! because i haven't made 10 meaningless comments on open forums to where i can ask a question on XDA's forum about the ROM. Has to do with their, "if you don't post 10 comments, you can't be dev qualified commentor and therefore, you CAN'T ask questions...

all cuz someone accused him and didn't read the OP or download the rom and look into it for facts


----------



## bobloblaw1 (Jul 2, 2011)

goldsmitht said:


> yeh, but that SUCKS! because i haven't made 10 meaningless comments on open forums to where i can ask a question on XDA's forum about the ROM. Has to do with their, "if you don't post 10 comments, you can't be dev qualified commentor and therefore, you CAN'T ask questions...
> 
> all cuz someone accused him and didn't read the OP or download the rom and look into it for facts


It's egos on both sides that spoiled it for all. A shame really. The signal to noise ratio usually is much better here than over at xda.


----------



## chetqwerty (Oct 13, 2011)

Yeah Rootz is missing out on a lot of traffic that Synergy would have brought in also. Synergy has 353,000 views compared to Beans 136,000 over at XDA. I always checked both sites following Synergy's development. Don't get me wrong i'm not saying anything bad about Beans at all only commenting on the popularity of Synergy to it's next closest option. That's a boat load of lost sidebar ad hits! You guys should have tried to work it out for the business aspect of it for your benefit. Apologize if this is constured as trolling in any way but is meant purely as food for thought from a CEO of a fairly succesful company. Steinbrenner put up with a lot of crap from Jackson, Martin, Sanders, Wells, etc..etc... why, because they made him money!! A lot of money!! So a guy is a little quirky and doesnt answer questions the way the rest of the world answers questions, does he make you money?? Bottom line is Rootz is here to make money. Not being inflamatory at all and if anyone takes it that way your not understanding my point so please re-read.


----------



## cracker (Apr 19, 2012)

Open Source = Open Mind

Think about it

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## TechSavvy (Oct 7, 2011)

Shouldn't this be in the general forum, there is no development in the op.


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

TechSavvy said:


> Shouldn't this be in the general forum, there is no development in the op.


It is in the general forum. The staff member who moved it from the development forum left a link to it in the development forum, but the link takes you to the general forum. Look at the forum chain at the top of the page - RootzWiki --> Samsung --> Galaxy S III


----------



## BeansTown106 (Aug 20, 2011)

chetqwerty said:


> Yeah Rootz is missing out on a lot of traffic that Synergy would have brought in also. Synergy has 353,000 views compared to Beans 136,000 over at XDA. I always checked both sites following Synergy's development. Don't get me wrong i'm not saying anything bad about Beans at all only commenting on the popularity of Synergy to it's next closest option. That's a boat load of lost sidebar ad hits! You guys should have tried to work it out for the business aspect of it for your benefit. Apologize if this is constured as trolling in any way but is meant purely as food for thought from a CEO of a fairly succesful company. Steinbrenner put up with a lot of crap from Jackson, Martin, Sanders, Wells, etc..etc... why, because they made him money!! A lot of money!! So a guy is a little quirky and doesnt answer questions the way the rest of the world answers questions, does he make you money?? Bottom line is Rootz is here to make money. Not being inflamatory at all and if anyone takes it that way your not understanding my point so please re-read.


what happened with synergy here?? and ya it seems im more popular on rootz and synergy is more popular on xda









ps my rom doesnt have a flashy name thats prob half the reason.. lol and i know everyone on rootz just starting to know the xda ppl.. i am very curious to see what happened to synergy though and why there not on rootz anymore


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

BeansTown106 said:


> what happened with synergy here??


Read the last 1-2 pages of his thread.


----------



## BeansTown106 (Aug 20, 2011)

yarly said:


> Read the last 1-2 pages of his thread.


i cant even find the thread.. unless im just blind right now.. its not in the development forum anymore


----------



## BeansTown106 (Aug 20, 2011)

BeansTown106 said:


> i cant even find the thread.. unless im just blind right now.. its not in the development forum anymore
> 
> -PS yarly u called the ril problem weeks before the sgs3 verizon was released lol it works but still not great
> 
> ...


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

BeansTown106 said:


> i cant even find the thread.. unless im just blind right now.. its not in the development forum anymore


It got moved to the general forum and the title was changed:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/30894-thread-closed/


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Someone moved it out of there: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/30894-thread-closed/

I thought Cyanogen got the RIL solved rather easily or is it still unstable on AOSP?


----------



## Ryezen (Jun 18, 2011)

Wow, i head off to the lake for a weekend getaway and come back to my daily driver being removed from the site? Wth happened??


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Ryezen said:


> Wow, i head off to the lake for a weekend getaway and come back to my daily driver being removed from the site? Wth happened??


Read previous posts above.


----------



## BeansTown106 (Aug 20, 2011)

yarly said:


> Someone moved it out of there: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/30894-thread-closed/
> 
> I thought Cyanogen got the RIL solved rather easily or is it still unstable on AOSP?


they got it working easily.. but its rather unstable or at least for me 3g sucks lol aparently its fine in 4g area's but half the time data doesnt work for me


----------



## TechSavvy (Oct 7, 2011)

landshark said:


> It is in the general forum. The staff member who moved it from the development forum left a link to it in the development forum, but the link takes you to the general forum. Look at the forum chain at the top of the page - RootzWiki --> Samsung --> Galaxy S III


Okay, thanks for clearing it up. Its just a little misleading seeing anything titled "synergy" in the dev section now. Always catches my eye....


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

BeansTown106 said:


> they got it working easily.. but its rather unstable or at least for me 3g sucks lol aparently its fine in 4g area's but half the time data doesnt work for me


Heh, Thuderbolt was like that for quite a while on AOSP as well though I'm sure the S3 is nowhere as buggy. It'll eventually (hopefully) get sorted out. At least the Google (official) RIL will most likely not change for a while. It's much cleaner and more abstracted on ICS than it was on GB and shouldn't be any major changes until something like voice over LTE comes out, but still annoys me that the OEMs can't follow what Google does exactly so we end up with this mess on any any non Nexus phones.

Qualcomm seems to be a big offender of it for whatever reasons. Probably legacy bs in their modem chipset hardware to avoid rewriting a ton of stuff.


----------



## Ryezen (Jun 18, 2011)

yarly said:


> Read previous posts above.


Depressing. I can see how both sides could have handled things differently and had a much more favorable result.

It does concern me, though, that a developer was asked to refrain from doing something without more investigation as to whether there was even an infraction in the first place. It's sort of akin to a cop responding to a call of reported burglary and automatically assuming the individual identified by the "victim" committed the crime before asking questions. "Please refrain from committing additional burglaries against this person." ...Makes the person feel assumed guilty by "authorities" before it is even determined whether the complaint was accurate or not.


----------



## con247 (Nov 30, 2011)

The Rezound took 9 months to get AOSP RIL semi working. Right now, if you drop 4G, you have to flash back to sense to get 4G back. No camera, bluetooth, etc. So we are extremely lucky to be this far so soon.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Ryezen said:


> Depressing. I can see how both sides could have handled things differently and had a much more favorable result.
> 
> It does concern me, though, that a developer was asked to refrain from doing something without more investigation as to whether there was even an infraction in the first place. It's sort of akin to a cop responding to a call of reported burglary and automatically assuming the individual identified by the "victim" committed the crime before asking questions. "Please refrain from committing additional burglaries against this person." ...Makes the person feel assumed guilty by "authorities" before it is even determined whether the complaint was accurate or not.


This is why I don't like things (the issue itself, not your post) like this being posted in the forums as users have no idea what is going on and still don't know the whole story, only snippets and posting everything that I and others know (besides explanations to it) would take forever and most users are not nearly as interested as they are in just having their ROMs. He was never accused of anything (not by me) and his team members have a history of using Ziggy's stuff regardless of whether Ziggy released his sources or not.

If you want to go and use a legal analogy like that, might as well also bring up the fact that police and the courts act on prior history. We did not want him to get into the same predicament his team mates had that made them leave the forum. My involvement in the issue was to ensure he just stayed kosher as developers should be aware of every rule, but sometimes they forget about things like everyone does.

There's also laws against attempting to do things. He said he was going to eventually use a kernel done by someone that is a serial GPL violator. To me, that's should be addressed before it happens through a PM to make sure there isn't any complications when he does use it. We like to be pro-active to avoid future issues on rootz. We're a small staff and only a % of us are active at any one time. We like that as we all know each other and everyone typically knows what to do and there isn't conflict, but even still things can happen.

Preventing issues is are main goal instead of waiting for them to happen. Sometimes things go awry still, but this developer was told he can post whenever, whatever he likes here regardless of what happened. He's just not allowed to have donation links until he's considered a verified developer. Our verification process takes time and we like to make sure we are giving it to people for the right reasons. Other forums might care less, but we're not other forums. If he does not wish to post here because he cannot have donation links, then that is on him as I told him personally in a PM he can post here whenever he likes without further issues. Our rules are a bit different than other forums, but that's why people come here, because we're different.


----------



## Ryezen (Jun 18, 2011)

yarly said:


> This is why I don't like things (the issue itself, not your post) like this being posted in the forums as users have no idea what is going on and still don't know the whole story, only snippets and posting everything that I and others know (besides explanations to it) would take forever and most users are not nearly as interested as they are in just having their ROMs. He was never accused of anything (not by me) and his team members have a history of using Ziggy's stuff regardless of whether Ziggy released his sources or not.
> 
> If you want to go and use a legal analogy like that, might as well also bring up the fact that police and the courts act on prior history. We did not want him to get into the same predicament his team mates had that made them leave the forum. My involvement in the issue was to ensure he just stayed kosher as developers should be aware of every rule, but sometimes they forget about things like everyone does.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the explanation/clarification. Hopefully it's all water off a duck's back now. I really like the Rootz layout/format, so I'd love for it to continue to be my #1 point for checking on the status of the latest ROMs.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Ryezen said:


> Thanks for the explanation/clarification. Hopefully it's all water off a duck's back now. I really like the Rootz layout/format, so I'd love for it to continue to be my #1 point for checking on the status of the latest ROMs.


We're open to him posting again whenever he likes. Misunderstandings are just a way of life sometimes on the Internet, where things are easily misconstrued/misread.


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

yarly said:


> Qualcomm seems to be a big offender of it for whatever reasons. Probably legacy bs in their modem chipset hardware to avoid rewriting a ton of stuff.


This is totally hypothetical but you dont think companies like qualcomm try to make their RIL code look/work as overwhelming, archaic, and undocumented as possible...so as to fend off any potential competitors from kanging? This is something i have speculated for a long time about...Just throwing the idea out there as you seem to be privvy to knowing things


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

con247 said:


> The Rezound took 9 months to get AOSP RIL semi working. Right now, if you drop 4G, you have to flash back to sense to get 4G back.


Not to scare away any potential d2vzw users (its one of my favorite phones  ) But at the moment, the same is the case for the sgs3, if you lose your LTE 'for good' you have to flash back to touchwiz and factory reset...A mild inconvenience for being allowed to use cdma/LTE on an awesome msm8960 phone with 2 gigs of ram and a gorgeous display  Apologies to be getting off the topic of synergy.. They definitely were the best team at making gargantuan ROMs for the thunderbolt. I remember seeing some that were 550 megs...


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

nocoast said:


> Not to scare away any potential d2vzw users (its one of my favorite phones  ) But at the moment, the same is the case for the sgs3, if you lose your LTE 'for good' you have to flash back to touchwiz and factory reset...A mild inconvenience for being allowed to use cdma/LTE on an awesome msm8960 phone with 2 gigs of ram and a gorgeous display  Apologies to be getting off the topic of synergy.. They definitely were the best team at making gargantuan ROMs for the thunderbolt. I remember seeing some that were 550 megs...


^^^This. That's why I keep a nandroid of stock or Bean's on me at all times. Nandroid back, SIM reprovision, nandroid back to AOSP.







Mild incovenience, of which I'm perfectly accepting until a better fix is found. I have only perma-lost data once so far on AOSP and had to do that. Just know there's certain menus you shouldn't be going in to and you will be fine.

Oh, and sorry for the Off-Topic post... just derailing the thread here. On-Topic... while I like Rootz a lot more than XDA and like to see development centered here more, its pretty evenly split right now for the d2vzw - they have a lot more of the hacking info there and a couple of ROMs... we have a lot more of the threads for the AOSP-based ROMs here. At least the original threads... which I'm OK with. I prefer AOSP myself, even though I did like some of the TW features this time around.


----------



## PetRiLJoe (Aug 26, 2011)

It's on XDA.

I don't come here because the rules are different.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brian G (Jun 26, 2012)

yarly said:


> This is why I don't like things (the issue itself, not your post) like this being posted in the forums as users have no idea what is going on and still don't know the whole story, only snippets and posting everything that I and others know (besides explanations to it) would take forever and most users are not nearly as interested as they are in just having their ROMs. He was never accused of anything (not by me) and his team members have a history of using Ziggy's stuff regardless of whether Ziggy released his sources or not.


But he was accused by someone on your staff taking that screenshot of the PM at face value. I can see where he got a little upset at that, but just because that person was lower on the totem pole than you doesn't take away that he was accused by "rootz" of currently using a kernal that didn't have it's source released.

Both sides could have handled it a LOT better from what _has_ been posted out in public. Honestly, not trying to tell anyone how they should do their job, I think that all posts regarding the bickering should be removed and just a short basic explanation left in place. There's too much of everyones dirty laundry out on this subject.

I personally come to Rootz cuz of the help provided in an easy manner(xda has all the posting rules etc) not for any politics. I was a little disheartened by both rootz and eschelon having seen all this go down.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Brian G said:


> But he was accused by someone on your staff taking that screenshot of the PM at face value. I can see where he got a little upset at that, but just because that person was lower on the totem pole than you doesn't take away that he was accused by "rootz" of currently using a kernal that didn't have it's source released.
> 
> Both sides could have handled it a LOT better from what _has_ been posted out in public. Honestly, not trying to tell anyone how they should do their job, I think that all posts regarding the bickering should be removed and just a short basic explanation left in place. There's too much of everyones dirty laundry out on this subject.
> 
> I personally come to Rootz cuz of the help provided in an easy manner(xda has all the posting rules etc) not for any politics. I was a little disheartened by both rootz and eschelon having seen all this go down.


Personally, I thought Rootz put it pretty nicely to the dev. I was expecting a lot worse when the dev posted a snippet of the conversation. Then the whole PM was posted publicly & it was like, wow that was taken out of context.

Seeing the answers that the dev gave on his dev status form. It sounded like a high schooler trying to be a smart ass to impress his friends.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

nforocoast said:


> This is totally hypothetical but you dont think companies like qualcomm try to make their RIL code look/work as overwhelming, archaic, and undocumented as possible...so as to fend off any potential competitors from kanging? This is something i have speculated for a long time about...Just throwing the idea out there as you seem to be privvy to knowing things


that's a good question . I'm trying to decide how long of an answer to give about it. haven't missed or forgotten about replying though.


----------



## JBO1018 (Jul 19, 2011)

I can't believe this Ziggy issue is still going on. I remember all that mess from the Thunderbolt probably over a year ago. I just don't see why he felt getting banned was a better plan than releasing kernel source.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

JBO1018 said:


> I can't believe this Ziggy issue is still going on. I remember all that mess from the Thunderbolt probably over a year ago. I just don't see why he felt getting banned was a better plan than releasing kernel source.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


He's got something he's hiding.
Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Ugh, I had a long reply written up about Qualcomm and the issues with the network layer, but I use mouse gestures and when I was going to highlight some text, I accidentally hit the gesture to go back a page









Anyways I'm still angry about that so here's a short answer for now until I feel like rewriting. Next time I won't write it in my browser.

I don't think it's a "trade secret" or "don't kang my code" sort of thing with Qualcomm. Qualcomm is actually rather open about things and hold enough patents on LTE to sue anyone that doesn't fork over money for licensing. If you go to their developer site, they have lots of documentation on how their chips interface with networks (including verizon) as well as an API to work directly with their modem chipsets (though it's not overly useful for anything here, it's still nice they do it). They also have diagnostic tools to get info on things, compared to practically nothing if you look at Samsung and VIA for the Nexus (try Googling for info on the chipsets and you won't find much). At least the interface layer for the Nexus is totally open though, just not going to find anything else.

The issues with interfacing with Qualcomm chipsets and the network is mostly on the lower level near closer to the hardware (the C/C++ code) where functionality is subject to be different. The public API should in theory be uniform, but sometimes crap happens and things break, especially when dealing with legacy where their newer chips include the LTE chipset within the CPU chip while the old ones had it seperate. The java part is mostly fine. However, I just think they want one codebase for all their chipsets still active on Android (so basically any phone that's been out for less than 16-18 months). Many of those were pre ICS.



nocoast said:


> He's got something he's hiding.


The general notion going around at the time was he was just kanging Imo's kernels as a base before HTC released their official GB source and didn't want to admit to it. I never took the time to compare and it's too late/doesnt really matter now, but that would be the most logical (non scary) reason as his kernel's TB source magically became open shortly after HTC released their GB source officially.


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

yarly said:


> Ugh, I had a long reply written up about Qualcomm and the issues with the network layer, but I use mouse gestures and when I was going to highlight some text, I accidentally hit the gesture to go back a page
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well that was a pretty sweet answer. Im longing for that lost text though...hahaha. Seriously though that was a good way of putting things into perspective. On a random sidenote I have a lot of qualcomm in my blood. My father holds a lot of patents from the 80s with Qcom back when cell phone shit was just starting up...apple doesnt fall far from the tree







(lol i need to whip my a$$ into shape nd catch up to him @ 22)


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

yarly said:


> Ugh, I had a long reply written up about Qualcomm and the issues with the network layer, but I use mouse gestures and when I was going to highlight some text, I accidentally hit the gesture to go back a page


That sucks!!









Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------

